

How to Fit a Large Program Into a Small Machine - wallflower
http://www.csd.uwo.ca/Infocom/Articles/small.html

======
mrcharles
An interesting look at a real-world use and development of a virtual machine,
but it was more entertaining when I was reading it and thinking "Wait, was
Zork the first implementation of a VM?"

Sadly, it would appear not.

------
sp332
You can still get z-machines and lots of old and new games from ifarchive.org
(IF == Interactive Fiction). The old z-format has been superseded by Glulxe,
Glulxe interpreters will still run the old .z games.

------
zandorg
That PCW magazine Hitchhiker's Guide review (on the reviews page) was
submitted by me (in about 1999).

